

Day Job: A Story of Chasing Dreams - reso
http://www.indiegogo.com/dayjobdocumentary

======
j2labs
On the topic of startup documentaries, Something Ventured was very good. It's
in Netflix too.

~~~
tinco
Pretty Bird is an awesome movie about entrepreneurship :)

------
freshfey
This looks very interesting and high quality.

Another great startup documentary:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ApUln7AD0_Q#)!
(The Startup Kids)

------
interlock
I am on one of the teams in this documentary. They are catching some amazing
footage of dynamics and challenges startsups face. Worth whatever you can
afford to give on IndieGogo :-)

------
joshuahornby
Looks interesting. Is there a ETA?

~~~
fidelityformat
February 2013

~~~
joshuahornby
Sweet. Look forward to it. Will be funding on pay day.

~~~
fidelityformat
Thanks for the support, keep following up on us

------
extremestartups
Very cool. Much better than that nonsense I watched on Bravo recently. This is
real!

------
pokoleo
Looks pretty cool - I like how it's building on meta-startup niche that is
"startup"

------
cherylho
pretty inspiring, can't wait to see the full doc!

